# A Cruise in the Cruze in the Snow! Yeah, right!



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Here in my home town we had a night of freezing rain, then "ice pellets", then snow. All of this resulted in a hill of accumulation of about a foot or more in front of my garage door and a lot on the roads. I got both of my GoPros out and strategically located them on my head and front fenders to illustrate the good, bad or ugly of a cruise in the snow. However, not realizing how strong the frozen mass was, I ended up high centered on the drift with the Cruze half in and half out of the garage and spent about an hour digging it out from under the Cruze. I never thought the car wasn't going to just plow through the snow, but it didn't.

Did I get some good GoPro videos...yep, are they funny...yep, do they make me look stupid...yep, am I ever going to publish them anywhere...nope!

After I dug it out, I drove around the fairly deep accumulation with very little trouble. I did find out quickly to NEVER, lock the front brakes if you intend to stay relatively between the weeds...it ain't happenin'! Come to think about it, I don't recall the ABS kicking in...hmmm.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Come on! Let's see em' !


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it really depends on the tires you use. I got some good winter tires (not studded though) and it is a tank, unless there is just a really thin layer of snow. It slides around on that. Our roads are usually pretty bad when it snows too. I think the state spends more of its money advertising its no "clear roads" policy than they do on plowing.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah man throw a video at us we won't laugh to hard we promise to only laugh a little at a novice snow bird .


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hahaha besides your short lapse of common sense when getting the car out of the garage, your experience driving in nasty winter weather is pretty much like mine. I think the car does just fine. Of course there are better tires than the stock ones but they do an OK job. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You told us about them - let's see them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd like to see too! I have found the Cruze Diesel to be a fantastic car in the snow with Michelin XIce XI3 tires.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Videos or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I do not drive my Cruze in the snow as my Buick Park Avenue is all set up for the snow, it has a set of good snow tires and it is a tank in the snow. We do not get much snow here and I learned a long time ago if it snows to call in to work and say I am unable to be there and I take a day or 2 of vacation. I just will drive in hazardous conditions any more if I can avoid it. I have been caught at work when it snows and it is not nail biting time for me but I hate to drive in the stuff and I will drive home slowly. Two weeks ago Sunday we got dumped on with 9" of snow and I was scheduled to work so we stayed home all day and by Monday the road in front of my place was cleared of the snow so I went to work. I went 4 miles south of my home and there was no snow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I know the feel thinking the aero panels will save you from high center situations. Wish I took piccs of my stupidity before I got unstuck 45 mins later.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The aero panels will let you get away with a couple more inches, but you can still high center the car.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

drove mine through the brutal winter in Ontario, 4 Blizzack snows 16 inch steel rims, best car I have ever owned in the snow..... period


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Once I get the aero panels on, I feel like I could take Penelope sledding. Amazing how much they'll cover up.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Jon . Hay man enter yer cruzen in COTM there is no interest this month and it needs a little attention to get the ball rolling . Besides a bit of professional photography will spruce up the place . My ITis still covered in calcium chloride and appears sloppy and needs a bath like the rest of the real worlds vehicles on the road .. oh yeah PLEASE !!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

brian v said:


> Yeah man throw a video at us we won't laugh to hard we promise to only laugh .


Southerners driving in snow? Speak for yourself....

Although the way this winter went, it may go that Southerners will be getting a _lot_ more practice.


----------

